# Snapped bonnet release handle



## shiney bits (Apr 7, 2008)

So my wife went to open the bonnet to fill the washer fluid today, and all 9 stone of her managed to pull the handle clean off. I've checked it out and it looks like the plastic mechanism has snapped clean off. Doesn't look a very strong design if I'm honest.

Anyone else had this problem or is it just my wife had strong guns.

Cheers
John


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... ase-handle


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=446849&p=3199610#p3199610

also on this forum


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Common issue mate, loads of failures reported.

On my last TT, it went at 16K miles and 3 years.

Like most things Audi, the dealer will give you the impression it's the first time they have ever heard of it.
Mine even had the balls to suggest that the handle is a 'service item' and is expected to wear and break in time.


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

happened to me in September. 
New part is £10.40 from Audi.
I fitted myself in 10 mins. Simples.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Do check the broken handle for the part number (8j..........) I believe there are 2 versions of that handle.


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

TT-driver said:


> Do check the broken handle for the part number (8j..........) I believe there are 2 versions of that handle.


Mine has part 8J2823533. Just snapped clean off in my hand too, whilst I was topping oil up. Up until now I'd been incredibly impressed with the build quality, but thats a joke.

Can anyone suggest a good place for parts online?

Looks like the replacement will just slot straight back in. 30 second job? Mine is a UK RHD '59 2.0 TFSI coupe. (If that makes a difference)?


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

Check the link i posted. they superseded the part #, it all depends on what year your car is. Mine is a 2008 and the part did not fit. If that is the case, check out the thread i posted about fixing it.


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks xpanel. Mine is a '59, so the part number is the latter one (it's clearly printed on the inside of the handle), just trying to find somewhere online to order one without having to visit local stealers. Got my mechanic on it now, he should be able to source one.

Thanks nevertheless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

egg1000 said:


> Thanks xpanel. Mine is a '59, so the part number is the latter one (it's clearly printed on the inside of the handle), just trying to find somewhere online to order one without having to visit local stealers. Got my mechanic on it now, he should be able to source one.
> 
> Thanks nevertheless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ring up Audi parts. Give them your vin. Grab a pen. Write down part number. You can't get it wrong.


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

naughts4187 said:


> egg1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks xpanel. Mine is a '59, so the part number is the latter one (it's clearly printed on the inside of the handle), just trying to find somewhere online to order one without having to visit local stealers. Got my mechanic on it now, he should be able to source one.
> ...


I already have the part number it's printed on the inside of the handle clearly (see above) I was just looking for somewhere online to order one from (see above). But my mechanic is onto it now, so he should be able to source one (er......see above).

Thanks nevertheless.


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

egg1000 said:


> naughts4187 said:
> 
> 
> > egg1000 said:
> ...


Order it from Audi, It's about £10! Also the part number for the new handle was different for my new one. They have redesigned the plastic to be longer and stronger.


----------



## shamas (Oct 29, 2014)

egg1000 said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > Do check the broken handle for the part number (8j..........) I believe there are 2 versions of that handle.
> ...


Hi-I'm a new member. The same thing has happened to me- the handle/lever just snapped off. The part no. is exactly the same as yours. Mine is a TT Roadster 2009/2010 model. I am no good at DIY so can you explain in very easy terms how I can fix this myself and whether I just need to order the handle itself or handle+spindle or handle+spindle+bracket ?? Thanks.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Seriously, what is it with the plastics in the mk2? [smiley=bomb.gif] It really grinds my gears that it's all so damned flimsy when it comes to the plastic quality. So far I've managed to snap the glove box hinge (you have to buy a full new glovebox at nearly 200 quid!), parcel shelf bracket (currently glued - not got around to replacing yet as it's a pig of a job, so I'm told) and seat adjustor handle. The mk1 didn't have these problems, so why did they build the mk2 this way?? :evil:


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine snapped off at AITP and obviously I couldn't open my bonnet. Car was 2012 and 22000 miles so not very good.
The replacement put on by Audi feels a bit unstable too 
Jenny


----------



## shamas (Oct 29, 2014)

I ordered the remote release bonnet handle (which comes with the spindle attached, and I think is supposed to be an improved version) -it only cost me £7 from Audi and they decided to fit it for free cos it didn't take them long to do- lucky me


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

shamas said:


> egg1000 said:
> 
> 
> > TT-driver said:
> ...


I got my mechanic to order the replacement and fit it, sorry for delayed reply. 
Once you're used to opening it (cautiously) it's hard to make the same mistake twice.

Only pulls back 1-2cm and bonnet pops up.

I trust you've fixed it now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kent Andrew (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi.
Last night I tried to open my bonnet on my very early Mk2, and the release handle came away.
The spindle has sheared.
Reading the above it seems to be a common problem, can I just need to order a spindle or will I need anything else?
Is it really a 10 minute job - does anyone have an idiot's guide?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

It *should* be a 10 minute job if you get the right part. Give the guys at Audi your Chassis number and ask them for advice. The handle design was subtly changed I believe and the new one doesn't fit easily in the old bracket. I have the same issue at the moment and am trying to figure out how to make the thing fit. I'm very close, if I'm successful I'll let you know!


----------



## Kent Andrew (Nov 15, 2014)

thanks Neil.

Reading more threads a replacement handle and body seem to cost less than £20 from an Audi dealer.

The next time I can visit one during their opening hours is Friday


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, but getting to the body is another matter altogether! Getting the trim panels off is a right pain!


----------



## Kent Andrew (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi,

I had my local garage replace the assembly with the updated one.

Total bill for parts and labour £26, so not bad at all.

Andrew


----------

